
Reddit, account security, and YOU - ikeboy
https://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/4l60nc/reddit_account_security_and_you/
======
dmfdmf
So what sites have had their passwords dumped? If I'm not on any of those
businesses/domains then I am not too worried about this but I'd like to see a
list.

~~~
ChrisGranger
[https://haveibeenpwned.com/PwnedWebsites](https://haveibeenpwned.com/PwnedWebsites)
has quite a list.

~~~
dmfdmf
Perfect. Thanks!

